# How to find work in Samui



## xybadog (Sep 28, 2010)

Does anyone have any advice on finding work in Samui? What resources could I use? What are the chances of finding work in Samui for a farang?

I would consider a TEFL qualification but don't have a degree, only a HND in Business Management, would I be wasting my time by taking the TEFL qualification?

Any thoughts and advice gratefully accepted.


----------

